# API auf Deutsch



## Cole (20. Jul 2006)

Hi,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gabs mal ein Project, dass die API ins deutsche übersetzt hat.
Könnt ihr mir nen Link für ne deutsche Version der API geben?


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2006)

Wenn Du im Herbst nicht die selbe Frage wieder stellen willst, würde ich lieber Englisch lernen.


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jul 2006)

Cole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gabs mal ein Project, dass die API ins deutsche übersetzt hat.
> Könnt ihr mir nen Link für ne deutsche Version der API geben?



Und wenn's die tatsächlich gäbe, würde es dir gar nichts nützen,
da es mit Sicherheit keine JRE's und JDK's gibt die diese nutzen.   


*SCNR*


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Die Korinthe ist sogar mir entgangen, Leroy42. Aber Recht hast du 


```
...
JRahmen rahmen = new JRahmen();
rahmen.setzeTitel("Test-Rahmen");
rahmen.setzeGröße(500, 400);
rahmen.holeInhaltFläche().hinzufüg(new JKnopf("OK"));
rahmen.packe();
rahmen.setzeOrt(100, 100);
rahmen.setzteSichtbar(true);
...
```


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

P.S.:
Es gibt ne Sprache, bei der alles portugiesisch ist. Hab nur vergessen, wie sie heißt..


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2006)

Man könnte ja Wrapper baun. Für die gesamte API. Freiwillige vor! :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man könnte ja Wrapper baun. Für die gesamte API. Freiwillige vor! :bae:



Die Sprache selbst müsste aber noch angepasst werden. Dann gäbe es eine für-Schleife, verzweige-fall, instanzvon, öffentlich statisch leer haupt(Zeichenkette[] argumente), ....


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.:
> Es gibt ne Sprache, bei der alles portugiesisch ist. Hab nur vergessen, wie sie heißt..



Brasilianisch?  ???:L 

Im Übrigen bin ich (nicht immer) ein so extremer _...kacker_.

Es ärgert mich nur, daß ich bei Erwähnung der API-Doc sooft so gerne
nur API schreiben möchte aber irgendetwas mich dann doch wieder
zurückreißt.   

Und dann kommt da so ein dahergelaufener cooler Cole und schert
sich einen feuchten Kehricht um Correctness.  :x 



[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Gleiche Pflicht für ALLE!!![/schild]


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2006)

Also streng genommen, kommt ja alles, was in der API-Doc steht, aus dem Code - also aus der API. Insofern ist das doch politisch korrekt. :bae:

API-Doc = (echte) Teilmenge von API, daher gleichzusetzen


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jul 2006)

:shock: Mit der Interpretation könnte sich sogar mein innerer Schweinehund anfreunden  ???:L   

 :toll: für die zukünftig gesparten 5 Tastendrücke pro Erwähnung.

Ich führe mal ein Monat Buch darüber und teile dir mit wie hoch deine Tastendruck-Provision ist.


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Jul 2006)

Warum schickt ihr nicht einfach den Link? 

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html


----------



## Cole (21. Jul 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum schickt ihr nicht einfach den Link?
> 
> http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html



danke!


----------



## Beni (21. Jul 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum schickt ihr nicht einfach den Link?
> 
> http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html


Weils veraltet und unvollständig ist :? 
Tut mir leid Cole, wenn du nützliche Informationen haben willst, musst du in dem englishen (oder japanischen  ) Original nachschauen.


----------

